# Whats the best plant food to use? Give me some feedback!



## BlAzEmAsTeRkUsh42o (Jun 29, 2009)

*I have some Osmocote Smart-Release Plant Food but wanna know if i should use it before i risk hurting my plant.  Would*


----------



## Hick (Jun 29, 2009)

ANY "time release" fert' is no good..IMO.
 You can't buy _good_ mj nutes in the bargain bin at walmart.  
I recommend fox farms products. .."plug'n play".. so to speak.


----------



## smokybear (Jun 29, 2009)

Fox Farms makes some very good products so I would go with that. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted on what you decide. Take care and be safe.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 29, 2009)

I agree with Hick, No time release nutes IMO they are garbage, I mean time release my questions who's time? I like to no when my girls are getting fed not when the soil decides to feed them! I also use the FoxFarm Lineup with very nice results!

                                   Phatpharmer


----------



## meds4me (Jun 29, 2009)

Read MassP's Thread on teas , ect. great on organic setups.


----------



## BlAzEmAsTeRkUsh42o (Jun 29, 2009)

ok i thought fox farms would be the best... thanks for the extra help though everybody.


----------



## Hick (Jun 30, 2009)

> ok i thought fox farms would be the best


..the "best"????  purely an opinion, but better than any of the powdered "blue" stuff..


----------



## iamgrowerman (Jun 30, 2009)

Well if you ask 10 people you'd probably get 12 different opinions, but if you're talking best plant food like "Best in the World" I'd have to cast my vote for Advanced Nutrients.

Some are better in soil, some in hydro, but in my experience at least AN will outgrow anything else consistently in any setting.  I haven't tried _everything_ or every setting, but I feel safe saying that Advanced nutes would win any battle it was put in.  So for that I'd say it's the world's best overall plant food currently out there.

In fact, the company founder just recently put up a million bucks in a challenge to the competition.  He said he'd pay a million dollars to any competitor that could personally outgrow him with him using his stuff and them using anything they want to use except Advanced Nutrients.  So it's not just Advanced Nutrients against one competitor, he's challenging any competitor using any/all of the plant foods in the world - best of the rest if they like.


----------



## mountain man (Jun 30, 2009)

I like "Roots Organic" Buddah Bloom and Buddah Veg. Also Oraganisms endo/ecto Myccrohazue for good fungus and crazy root growths. Use some micro elements and a lil blackstrap molasses to feed the whole living thing.


----------



## jb247 (Jun 30, 2009)

I have recently switched from Fox Farm nutes. I am amazed at what I am seeing when using plain old bat guano's and a fish emulsion. The plants seem to be alot happier, as long as they are fed on a regular basis.i.e. feeding every other watering...I am simply top dressing with the guano's and watering that **** in...I also flush with water and molassas. I am also watering with RO'd water that has a bit of Cal/Mag. At week 3 of flowering I add my micro's. Got to keep that soil happy too!

Peace...j.b.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jul 3, 2009)

focus on keeping soil happy then plants will follow suit. feed the soil not the plant.


----------

